# siedwalk - pricing



## ro2873

Does anyone have a going price for commercial sidewalk- shoveling - blowing- 
Looking for base pricing for 2-5 " 300ft of sidewalk ????

CHICAGO AREA .....

Only have 1 other walk (small) that I clear, and don't want to sell myself short....


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

ro2873;1236682 said:


> Does anyone have a going price for commercial sidewalk- shoveling - blowing-
> Looking for base pricing for 2-5 " 300ft of sidewalk ????
> 
> CHICAGO AREA .....
> 
> Only have 1 other walk (small) that I clear, and don't want to sell myself short....


Subscribed! I have often wondered if there is one. Does anyone have a good _pice per foot_ for "standard" walks?


----------



## njsnowremoval

subscribed


----------



## swtiih

If your doing sidewalks commercially it is usually zero tolerance
xx $ / hour multiplied by the length of time it takes + salt
You have to figure out your cost to do this. I realize your'e probably asking for a going rate for our area.
This rate will vary from contractor to contractor and this is something you will have to figure based on your costs.
Remember you are not shoveling aunt Bunny's house this is a commercial site


----------



## readysnowplow

we normally bill our sidewalk crew's rate per hour plus another half for incidentals plus 2.5 times the price of a bag of salt plus our markup. Example. $20/hour per man = $40/hour (min) plus another $20. $15/bag of salt ($5/bag) = $75 plus 25% markup ($18.75). This is a simplified formula but it generally gets us to the price we need to pay the crew and make a small profit.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

That's a simplified formula? I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## ERWbuilders

my .02... maybe 15 cents a linear ft for up to 3 ft wide walks and maybe 17 cents for 3-5ft wide...i charge somewhere around that


----------



## wizardsr

I know it's been said a million times on this site... THERE'S NO SUCH THING AS MAGIC NUMBERS IN THIS BUSINESS!

I could easily undercut you with a more efficient piece of equipment, you could easily undercut me by using cash labor (not that it's legal, but you get the idea). As said before, figure out how long it's going to take to do, what's is going to cost you in labor, plus how much you want to make, and that's your price.


----------



## mullis56

Wow this is an interesting thread...


----------



## Solaris

whats interesting is only one comment with any relation to the original post, the rest is just bollocks


----------



## wizardsr

Solaris;1295581 said:


> whats interesting is only one comment with any relation to the original post, the rest is just bollocks


So... What does that make your post?


----------



## snownice

I swear that some people on here just look for threads to post something derogatory.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

50-75 bucks, and thats high... small walk


----------

